# Co2 regulators reviews



## Hanuman (12 Mar 2019)

Hello everyone,

I own 2 Co2 regulators, both of which are single stage I believe. They seem to be working ok although I am not convinced about the Intense one. The needle doesn't seem to be doing its job properly. I will probably need to bring it in for checking. I purchased both second hand.
I have not emptied the tanks yet so I have yet to experience a co2 dump.
- Ocean Free (on a 9Kg tank)



 
- Intense (on a 3kg tank)


 
Anyway, I am looking to buy a 3rd one, probably double stage, but before I go out and buy it, I wanted to create this topic so that everyone could share with the community which regulator they are using and the pro/cons they have with them. Hopefully this could be a good central topic for people to have a look at before choosing what they want.

Note: Co2 regulator sponsors/manufacturers, please refrain from commenting here so we can keep this topic unbiased.


----------



## hixy (12 Mar 2019)

I think where regs are concerned it's better to just by a decent one from either co2 art or co2 supermarket then you don't need to worry about it.I had cheap ones in the past and gave me nothing but problems.


----------



## ian_m (12 Mar 2019)

I have had a single stage dual gauge regulator from CO2Supermarket since 2012 and has been fine. Being single stage the output pressure starts dropping when tank pressure drops below 800psi (ie no liquid CO2 left), this causes reduced bubble rate, which is a major indication cylinder needs replacing. Does not suffer from end of tank dump, output bubble rate just gets less and less and eventually just stops. Works fine, bubble rate can be set from very slow to extremely fast very easily and repeatable.


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

hixy said:


> I think where regs are concerned it's better to just by a decent one from either co2 art or co2 supermarket then you don't need to worry about it.I had cheap ones in the past and gave me nothing but problems.


Surely there isn't only 2 reliable brands or people only using these two. Here in Thailand I see aquascaping or related shops using all sorts of regulators although I can't say if they are reliable or not.



ian_m said:


> I have had a single stage dual gauge regulator from CO2Supermarket since 2012 and has been fine. Being single stage the output pressure starts dropping when tank pressure drops below 800psi (ie no liquid CO2 left), this causes reduced bubble rate, which is a major indication cylinder needs replacing. Does not suffer from end of tank dump, output bubble rate just gets less and less and eventually just stops. Works fine, bubble rate can be set from very slow to extremely fast very easily and repeatable.


I wouldn't mind this co2 reduction. What really got me freaked out was the end of tank dump thing. I can live with some plants showing some deficiencies but wouldn't be ok with all inhabitants of the tank being gassed.


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

Anyone else care to share what you are using?


----------



## Kalum (18 Mar 2019)

You'll find that either forums or even countries have trusted brands where the majority will use them

Personally I've got a co2art pro se reg and I've just ordered another, not something worth skimping on in my opinion and you get what you pay for


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

Kalum said:


> You'll find that either forums or even countries have trusted brands where the majority will use them
> 
> Personally I've got a co2art pro se reg and I've just ordered another, not something worth skimping on in my opinion and you get what you pay for


Well obviously I wouldn't want to get less for what I would pay for considering the price of that regulator . That's a single stage regulator if I am not mistaken. I think it's a bit pricy honestly. I would be able to get a single stage regulator here for ~40USD less and still be a reliable regulator. Perhaps the 2-stage regulator, although more expensive, would be of better value considering its added feature but I can't afford the 249 Euros it costs.


----------



## Kalum (18 Mar 2019)

Hanuman said:


> Well obviously I wouldn't want to get less for what I would pay for considering the price of that regulator . That's a single stage regulator if I am not mistaken. I think it's a bit pricy honestly. I would be able to get a single stage regulator here for ~40USD less and still be a reliable regulator. Perhaps the 2-stage regulator, although more expensive, would be of better value considering its added feature but I can't afford the 249 Euros it costs.



it's a dual stage


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

I stand corrected. Thanks!


----------



## Kalum (18 Mar 2019)

Hanuman said:


> I stand corrected. Thanks!



You're possibly right in that there might be a gem of a cheap regulator which does the same job as the more expensive ones and it is just trial and error to find one, the real test is build quality and reliability. I'm just lazy having been caught out with bargain chasing in the past which ends up costing the same as if i had bought the more expensive version in the first place. The old buy cheap buy twice saying rings true. 

BUT there will be a few cheaper regs which will more than do the job i'm sure if you're willing to do your homework


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

That's why I created this thread so that people could share their experience instead of me going on wild goose chase.


----------

